# East Fork Spillway



## timmymac07 (Sep 30, 2010)

*I've heard a lot of good things about the east fork spillway. i was wanting to know some possible tips for fishing this and what kinds of fish are in there? Help me out!  *


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

timmymac07 said:


> *I've heard a lot of good things about the east fork spillway. i was wanting to know some possible tips for fishing this and what kinds of fish are in there? Help me out!  *


White Mr. Twister grubs on a 1/4 oz jig head, retrieved fairly quickly or bounced across the bottom.

That stretch produces mainly smallmouth, with a few white bass, hybrids & spotted bass mixed in. 

Good stretch of water, lots of pressure.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

The East Fork river down past the spillway is way better than the actual spillway pool...........Personally, I think the pool below the spillway is a shallow, tangled mess of rocks and snags full of carp and dink gills and crappies..........Have never done well in the pool, but the river down below that , past the sidewalk is decent.


----------

